# Killerspiele - Aktionsbündnis Winnenden fordert Entsorgung



## Mephals (16. Oktober 2009)

http://www.gamestar.de/news/vermischtes/19...llerspiele.html

Hierzu ein kleiner Komentar:

Ich kann ja die Wut der Betreffonen verstehen und weiß auch das mann irgendwas tun muss um nicht wahnsinnig zu werden, aber erstens glaube ich das geht zu weit und zweitens denke ich nicht das in dem Bündniss nur Betroffene sind. 

"Killerspiele" öffentlich (ein)sammeln und anschließend (zeremoniel oder was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) vernichten erinnert mich erschreckend an Bücherverbrennungen unter Hitler. Es handelt sich hier schließlich um geistiges Eigentum, nur weil es digital ist kann man noch lang nicht sagen das es der Grund für so eine erschreckende Tat ist. Diese Aktion schlägt eindeutig über die Stränge, oder was meint ihr?

Gruß Meph

Edit : noch den 'Flyer von dem Bündniss selbst http://www.memo-software.de/aaw/index.php/...en-killerspiele

Ps: Es gibt übrigens eine Gegenaktion direkt daneben allerdings finde ich die Info grade nicht vielleicht mag sie jemand von euch raussuchen (bisschen Werbung muss sein : und falls ihr in der Nähe wohnt zahlreich erscheinen^^ )


----------



## dragon1 (16. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lallalalala


----------



## Knallfix (16. Oktober 2009)

ahjo
entweder stellt man sich mit einem plaket neben den container, auf dem ein foto von den bücherverbrennungen im 3. reich zu sehen ist. 
oder mit ein paar kumpels in eishockeymaske und kettensäge.


----------



## ZAM (16. Oktober 2009)

Dazu gibts schon reichtlich Diskussionsstoff:
http://www.buffed.de/news/12406/killerspie...iele-vernichten


----------



## Mephals (16. Oktober 2009)

Achja wer Lust mit mir da morgen hinzugehen (anti natürlich) pm me pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Zam dachte im Forum siehts schöner aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sry


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Oktober 2009)

Danke an Medien wie z.B Bild


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> lallalalala



saubere arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 besser hätt ichs nich sagen/schreiben können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (16. Oktober 2009)

Mit der Bücherverbrennung ist das meiner Ansicht nach absolut nicht gleichzusetzen. Die Leute haben halt ihre Meinung und die sei ihnen gestattet.

Der Schuss kann auch nach hinten losgehn wenn nach dem Medien-Echo nur 100 Fussballfans mit nem Shooter vom Grabbeltisch auftauchen.


----------



## Arosk (16. Oktober 2009)

Atemluft fördert Amoklauf. Verbietet Atemluft und Atmen.


----------



## Kremlin (16. Oktober 2009)

Na, wenn ich mal unter akuter Killerspielunterversorgung stehe, weiß ich wo ich hin muss. Vielleicht findet sich ja das Ein oder Andere nützliche Spiel dort. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (16. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt ja nur die Chance auf ein Trikot. Mit einem Spiel (ob gut oder vom Grabbeltisch) erkauft man sich ja nur ein Los. 

Das Problem an der Sache ist einfach der Bezug zu Aktionen in den USA. Dort werden ja Schusswaffen angenommen und in Container zur Vernichtung gegeben. Dafür gibt es dann auch immer was.

Der Vergleich ist einfach purer Aktionismus. Es wird bei allen nicht betroffenen des Winnenden Amokläufers (oder ähnlichen Tragödien) zu einem Schmunzeln führen und nicht im geringsten das Nachdenken fördern. 

Vielleicht wären die Kosten der Aktion besser in die Stelle eines Schulpsychologen investiert. llaalaala

/wink maladin


----------



## Stancer (16. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kommt dem schon ziemlich nah aber ich finde das hier irgendwie passender :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, es gab schon mal eine Zeit wo man "Medien" (Bücher) für gefährlich hielt !

Die ganze Aktion strotzt nur so vor Unwissenheit aber sollen sie doch ihre Spiele verbrennen. Denke so viele werden da eh nicht hingehen. Den Leuten könnte man 100 andere Gründe nennen, aber sie würden sowieso nicht zuhören. Für diese Leute steht der schuldige fest und wenn diese Wut dann irgendwann mal in Gewalt umschlägt.... dann sollte man sich eher fragen was wirklich "gewalttätig" macht !

BTW : Hat der festgenommene Amokläufer eigentlich schon irgend ne Aussage gemacht oder wurde das Thema von den Medien geschickt unter den Teppich gekehrt, da man dann ja nicht mehr behaupten kann die bösen Computerspiele seien Schuld ?

Momentan heisst es noch : "Computerspiele machen gewaltätig" aber wie lange dauert es wohl noch bis daraus "Computerspieler sind gewaltätig" wird ???
Ich rede von einer pauschalen Kriminalisierung aller Computerspieler und dann heisst es irgendwann "Sie sind festgenommen, weil sie Computerspiele gespielt haben und sie somit eine Gefährdung für die Öffentlichkeit sind"..... (Übertriebene Darstellung)


----------



## Mephals (16. Oktober 2009)

Naja sie werden die Spiele ja nicht verbrennen. Es handelt sich hierbei um Sondermüll der gar nicht verbrannt werden darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (16. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Momentan heisst es noch : "Computerspiele machen gewaltätig" aber wie lange dauert es wohl noch bis daraus "Computerspieler sind gewaltätig" wird ???



Der Weg ist eher umgekehrt. Leute die mit Computern aufgewachsen sind, sind schon mind. in den 30ern und die Entwicklung geht immer weiter.


----------



## Spendox (17. Oktober 2009)

Das geht von 10-19 Uhr. Neun Stunden. Bei dem Wetter. Der Reinfall ist ohnehin vorprogrammiert. Hoffentlich gibt es trotzdem ein paar Leute dort, die ihre Meinung zum Aktionsbündnis Amoklauf Winnenden vertreten. Natürlich ist es ihnen gestattet in den "Killerspielen" einen Teil des Bösen zu sehen. Ebenso müssen sie dann Gegenstimmen ertragen, derer es bestimmt einige vor Ort geben wird.

Wie man bei einer solchen Aktion allerdings ideologische (und das sind die entscheidenden) Parallelen zum Dritten Reich ziehen kann, ist mir schleierhaft und zu kritisieren. Das sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche paar Schuhe. Aber es ist ja schon seit Monaten Trend in der Gaming-Szene sich bei jeder erdenklichen Gelegenheit als Opfer zu stilisieren und dabei auch nicht vor noch so unpassenderen Vergleichen zurückzuschrecken.


----------



## TheLostProphet (17. Oktober 2009)

Eigentlich wollen sie doch nur von den eigentlichen, nämlich den gesellschaftlichen Problemen in Deutschland ablenken. Sowohl Politiker, die "Killerspiel"-Verbote fordern, als auch solche Bündnisse.
Aber in den Deutschland setzt sich nun mal niemand hin und beschäftigt sich mit den schwierigen Sachen - irgendeinen Schuldigen wird man ja doch finden.

Über die Aktion an sich kann man nur lachen. Wer sein Spiel da rein wirft, hat es entweder kurz vorher gekauft und will das Trikot oder er ist wirklich ein Betroffener, der nicht tatenlos bleiben will. (Was man ja verstehen kann.) Nur der Ansatz ist irgendwie falsch....


----------



## Spendox (17. Oktober 2009)

Bei wem und um was es sich bei dem "Aktionsbündnis Amoklauf Winnenden" handelt, kann man u.a. auch hier nachlesen. Dieser Bericht wirft schon ein ganz anderes Licht auf dieses Bündnis. Und ich finde man merkt, und zwar nicht nur durch den verlinkten Bericht, dass da noch ganz andere Interessen als Betroffenheit über die Toten des Amoklaufes eine Rolle spielen. Allein, dass schon einige Eltern der ermordeten Schüler das Bündnis inzwischen verlassen haben, spricht Bände. Dieses ganze Aktionsbündnis ist ein großer Witz. Ich freue mich schon auf die Berichte über die heutige Aktion und bin gespannt, was dabei rumkommt.


----------



## Mephals (17. Oktober 2009)

Nun war grad vor Ort.
ein kleiner müder Haufen von Aktivisten hält sich wacker im Regen. Im kontainer befanden sich um 14 Uhr genau 3 Spiele 
-San Andreas für PS2
-Undefinierbar aber auch für PS2 (lag aufm Rücken und der Container ist nicht gerade klein)
-irgendein selbstgebranntes Spiel mit selbstgemachtem Cover


----------



## Spendox (17. Oktober 2009)

Wie zu erwarten also. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke für die Info.


----------



## Bloodletting (17. Oktober 2009)

Hättest Du mal nen paar Bilder gemacht ... :X


----------



## dragon1 (17. Oktober 2009)

*lacht sich um*

Daja, wenigstens haben Gamer keinen scheiss gebaut, wenn dort jemand mit Plakaten aufgetaucht waere, haetten die Zeitungen neuen Skandal-stoff


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Oktober 2009)

hahaha wie geil 3 spiele die aktion war ein voller erfolg XD


----------



## Bloodletting (17. Oktober 2009)

Hier ein Video vom Containerinhalt! XD


----------



## Stancer (17. Oktober 2009)

Also nen Aschenbecher häts auch getan ^^


----------



## dragon1 (17. Oktober 2009)

zum 3ten mal heute: MWHAHAHA


----------



## TheGui (17. Oktober 2009)

jetz tun die mir sogar leid ^^


----------



## dragon1 (17. Oktober 2009)

wetten der scheiss wurde zumindestens teilweise von den Steuern finanziert >.<?


----------



## TheGui (17. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wetten der scheiss wurde zumindestens teilweise von den Steuern finanziert >.<?


wetten das kommt morgen iner Bild auf der Titelseite!

*"Gewaltbereite Killerspiel Spieler verhindern Friedliche Protestaktion, Hunderte Killerspiel Entsorgungswillige eingeschüchtert und gehindert die mitgebrachte Teufelsoftware zu entsorgen!"*


----------



## dragon1 (17. Oktober 2009)

NEIN ich habe den Regen nicht beschworen *Altes-medizinmann-Buch wegwerf*


----------



## TheGui (17. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> NEIN ich habe den Regen nicht beschworen *Altes-medizinmann-Buch wegwerf*


dan is deins wohl besser als meins.. ich hab die nachbarskatze für hagel geopfert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab mir schon sowas gedacht das da keiner seine Spiele reinwirft.

Wäre es nicht so weit weg von mir und hätte ich heute nicht arbeiten gehen müssen ich hätte dann meine leeren World of Warcraft Game Cards hüllen da reingeworfen und dann noch laut gesagt.

"OH World of Warcraft du teufel aller Killerspiele endlich habe ich dich besiegt".

Außerdem hätte ich da noch ein paar ganz alte Spiele da reingeworfen die ich eh entsorgen will.

Aber man lerne für das nächste mal.

Alle die hüllen für die Game Cards von MMOs aufheben und dann alle das nächste mal da reinwerfen. Die freuen sich auf sowas glaubt mir die denken dann das sind Killerspiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Kremlin (17. Oktober 2009)

in dem container lagen übrigens 2 ps2 spiele, darunter gta san andreas und ein gameboymodul. hätte mich auch sehr gewundert, wenn da cod oder crysis drin gelegen hätte.


----------



## TheGui (17. Oktober 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> ein gameboymodul. .


da gibts killerspiele für? ^^

ich hät da ne Papschachtel mit Dame reingeworfen!

So viele Steine und das ziel ist es jeden zu töten bis man eine Tryrranische Monarchin erschaffen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (17. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> da gibts killerspiele für? ^^



ich hatte mal ein jurassic park spiel auf gameboy. da ging es auch darum, seine kontrahenten, in diesem fall pixeldinos, umzubringen. ich denke, dass das auch unter die kategorie killerspiele fällt. also um deine frage zu beantworten, ja die gibt es. vielleicht rar gesäht, aber es gibt sie.


----------



## Scharamo (17. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Hier ein Video vom Containerinhalt! XD



Das hätte ich hier auch gepostet^^


----------



## Kiandria (18. Oktober 2009)

Hey Leute,
ich finde die Aktion ebenfalls hirnrissig. Es gab ja gegen Demonstrationen, doch anscheinend haben die es "falsch verstanden" -.-
http://www.heute.de/ZDFheute/inhalt/10/0,3...7913418,00.html


----------



## Menschkrieger1995 (18. Oktober 2009)

Kiandria schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> ich finde die Aktion ebenfalls hirnrissig. Es gab ja gegen Demonstrationen, doch anscheinend haben die es "falsch verstanden" -.-
> http://www.heute.de/ZDFheute/inhalt/10/0,3...7913418,00.html



Also ich denke der Vorsitzende von den Computerspielern hat Recht. Ich bin erst 14 und mein Elter achten darauf was ich spiele. Leider ist dies eine große Ausnahme. Man sollte viel mehr dafür investieren das Spiele ab 16 bzw 18 nur an die jeweiligen Altersgruppen verkauft werden, und das Eltern darauf achten das ihr Sprößling auch nur Spiele für seine Altersgruppe spielt, und wieviel er spielt, anstatt zu sagen, Killerspiele sind ja so böse


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (18. Oktober 2009)

Die Aktion war ein derber Fail.

Mit der Bücherverbrennung des dritten Reiches würde ich es nicht
vergleichen. Aber mit der Hexenverbrennung, das passt eher.


----------



## dragon1 (18. Oktober 2009)

Es wundert mich das dieser zeitungsbericht (http://www.heute.de/ZDFheute/inhalt/10/0,3672,7913418,00.html) so objektiv ausgefallen ist Oo


----------



## M1ghtymage (18. Oktober 2009)

objektiv nennst du das?

"mehr als zwei dutzend killerspiele" wurden laut dem Bericht gesammelt. Das sah in dem Video bissl anders aus finde ich...


----------



## Stancer (18. Oktober 2009)

Naja aber versuch den Eltern in Deutschland mal zu erzählen sie können ihre Kinder nicht richtig erziehen....

Also lieber zu solch plumben Mitteln greifen !


----------



## Gramarye (18. Oktober 2009)

Serh amüsant fand ich heute den kleinen Zeitungsartikel aus der Stuttgarter Zeitung, in dem die Aktion kurz Beschrieben und das Ergebnis veröffentlicht wurde: 2 Dutzend Spiele! 

Hört, hört! 2 Dutzend!


----------



## Spendox (18. Oktober 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> "mehr als zwei dutzend killerspiele" wurden laut dem Bericht gesammelt. Das sah in dem Video bissl anders aus finde ich...



Das Video wurde laut Youtube-Angabe um 14:30 Uhr gedreht. Die Aktion des Aktionsbündnisses ging aber offiziell bis 19:00 Uhr - wobei ich irgendwo gelesen habe, dass 1-2 Stunden früher eingepackt haben. In der Zeit können also noch durchaus einige Spiele entsorgt worden sein.

Berichte: swr.de, heute.de und badische-zeitung.de (alles von hier).

Das ein Plakat mit "Stoppt den Trauer-Terror" vom Verband für Deutschlands Video- und Computerspieler zunächst akzeptiert wurde zeigt, wie viel dieser noch junge Verband zu lernen hat. Wie man auf die Idee kommen kann so ein scheiß-dummes Plakat zu schreiben, entzieht sich mir aber auch.


----------



## Neitmaer (18. Oktober 2009)

Die Ziele des Aktionsbündnis sind laut deren Website unter anderem:


    * keine Verherrlichung der Gewalt in den Medien.

    * Einführung einer Gewaltenquote im Fernsehen bzw. den Medien.



Wie sieht dann unser Fernsehprogramm der Zukunft aus? Etwa so? Wie wollen wir unsere Kinder als in Zukunft erziehen?


*
8:00 - 12:00   Uhr   Biene Maya

12.00 - 12:30 Uhr   Sunshine News

12:30 - 18:00 Uhr   Biene Maya reloaded

18:00 - 18:15 Uhr   Sandmännchen
*


Nachm Sandmännchen geht der Fernseher dann automatisch bis um 8:00 morgens aus, da zuviel Fernsehn nur aggressiv macht. Und weil selbst in Biene Maya Konflikte zwischen den Charakteren entstehen, dürfen Kinder unter 16 Jahren sowieso nicht fernsehen da man sie ansonsten mit Konfliktbewältigung und Lösung vertraut machen müsste. Dies würde nur ihre heile Biene Maya Welt zerstören und sie nachhaltig schädigen und sie zu brutalen Amokläufern werden lassen.


----------



## Hexenkind (18. Oktober 2009)

Noch ein anderes und sehr entlarvendes Video:



Dazu muss man eigentlich nicht mehr viel sagen...


----------



## Alion (18. Oktober 2009)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Noch ein anderes und sehr entlarvendes Video:
> 
> 
> 
> Dazu muss man eigentlich nicht mehr viel sagen...


Haha irgendwie können sie einem schon fast leid tun.


----------



## Stancer (18. Oktober 2009)

Tja, da sieht man aber auch wie gezielt Nachrichten von Medien manipuliert werden um die Meinungen der Bevölkerung gezielt in eine bestimmte Richtung zu lenken !


----------



## DefenderX (18. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Hier ein Video vom Containerinhalt! XD




http://www.eurogamer.de/articles/report-ki...uttgart-artikel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (19. Oktober 2009)

Naja aber das das Bündnis dann über 500 Hass-Mails erhalten hat finde sogar ich dann bedenklich. Allerdings zeigt es eher wieder das typische Problem der Anonymität des Internets. 
Da sollte man eher ansetzen. Aber das ist genau das was denen in die Tasche spielt, denn die können nun schön sagen "Schaut her, was vermutlich Jugendliche uns geschrieben haben"
Internetmobbing ist in den letzten 10 Jahren um ka 1500% gestiegen ? Ich hoffe irgendwann wird es eine Art Internetausweis für jeden geben, womit man schnell die Identität feststellen kann, wenn die Person eine Straftat im Netz begeht.... ja auch Beleidigen ist eine Straftat !

Leider hat deren Aktion nun für genug Aufmerksamkeit gesorgt um es in die großen Medien zu schaffen und man kann sich wohl vorstellen was dann heute in Bild usw. stehen wird.


----------



## Bloodletting (19. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe irgendwann wird es eine Art Internetausweis für jeden geben, womit man schnell die Identität feststellen kann, wenn die Person eine Straftat im Netz begeht.... ja auch Beleidigen ist eine Straftat !



Sry, aber das ist sowas von absoluter Schwachsinn.
Nichts gegen den Kampf gegen Internet-Mobbing, aber was denkst Du, was mit dem Meinungsaustausch passieren würde, wenn jeder identifizierbar wäre?
Davon ganz abgesehen, dass man sofort erkennen würde, wann jemand was bestellt, auf einem Hoster etwas hochlädt, oder die nächste Pornoseite ansurft.

So ein Internetausweis wäre nur ein weiterer Schritt in Richtung totale Kontrolle.


----------



## Kyragan (19. Oktober 2009)

Leider ist das Internet überall dort wo man denjenigen der beleidigt nicht zweifelsfrei bestimmen kann ein rechtsfreier Raum. Ein ähnliches Szenario findet sich in eigentlich allen MMOs dieser Welt. In denen darf man nach Herzenslust Beleidigungen verteilen oder aktive Volksverhetzung betrieben, ohne dass irgendetwas rechtliches passiert. Das einzige, was gegen diese Leute getan werden kann ist eine Sperrung des Accounts. Das Problem liegt in den überall gängigen AGBs in denen sich die Betreiber vor allem gegen Accounttausch, Accountsharing und Accountverkäufe schützen. Derjenige der dort schreibt, schreibt juristisch gesehen nicht selbst da er nicht der Besitzer dieses Charakters ist. Da er nicht der Besitzer ist sondern die betreibende Firma stellt der Charakter keinen juristischen Vertreter dar durch den derjenige spricht. Würden die Charaktere den Spielern selbst gehören sähe das ganze wieder anders aus. Allerdings wird das nie geschehen, da dann oben genannte spielverzerrende Vergehen das Spiel zerstören würden und dem Betreiber sämtliche Rechte nehmen würde seine Regeln in seinem Spiel durchzusetzen. Der Endeffekt ist der gleiche: Große wirtschaftliche Verluste.

Zu der Akton:

Der Hexenverbrennungsvergleich triffts ganz gut. Ich persönlich bin sehr froh darüber, dass diese Aktion so geendet hat. Warum? Weil ein großes Echo in Form eines großen Containers vorallem eins bewirkt hätte: Die Bevölkerung glaubt diesen unbewiesenen Käse, bzw hat ihn schon geglaubt, und fordert nun von Seiten der Politik ernste Lösungen. Schließlich ist das doch erwiesen und ganz viele sind dafür. Was am Ende eine weitere Verschärfung von JuSchG, eine weitere Zensierung von Spielen und wohl weitere Indizierungen durch die BPjM zur Folge hätte.
Ich für meinen Teil bin volljährig und kann mir alles beschaffen, was ich möchte doch bin ich es Leid mir übers Ausland Originalfassungen bestellen zu müssen oder völlig kaputtzensierte Titel spielen zu müssen weil die Menschen da draußen nicht raffen, dass Erziehung nicht umsonst Erziehung heißt und auch bedeutet mal NEIN zu sagen. Egal wie sehr der 13jährige Bengel auch Call of Duty haben will. Ich bin es Leid grünes Blut und teilweise fehlende Effekte sehen zu müssen, weil man es nicht schafft die Bezugsquellen von Spielen für Kinder und Jugendliche unter 16/18 zu verschließen damit diese nicht in 3 Jahren Amok laufen.
Ich hasse es einfach aufgrund von Gesetzen oder anderen Dingen ein Produkt nutzen zu müssen, das nicht dem Originalzustand entspricht. Das gilt für Spiele und auch für Filme. Und ja, ich meine auch die Sprache auch wenns ein anderes Thema ist. 
Wie weit wir bei dem Thema schon waren sah man gut an Command&Conquer Generals, dass in Deutschland nach kürzester Zeit sofort auf dem Index landete und Monate später um einige Missionen und Einheiten gekürzt als Command&Conquer Generäle wieder im Spieleregal landete. In dem Spiel gabs kein Blut, nur ein paar Explosionen. Auch wenn die Teils größer als gewohnt ausfielen, aber von Streubomben kann ich kaum einen Watteregen erwarten...
Dass man Spiele wie Postal aus dem Verkehr zieht ist für mich nachvollziehbar, da hier die Grenze des guten Geschmacks eindeutig überschritten ist. Aber warum hat ein Unreal Tournament 2003 und 2004 nur grünes Blut und keine abgetrennten Körperteile(die im übrigen eher ausahen wie das was beim Fleischer in der Theke hängt nur alles andere als detailliert)? Ein Spiel dessen Realitäts- und Realismusgrad bei 0 liegt. Ein Spiel, das nur so vor Abstraktivität strotzt. Warum in Counterstrike Getötete bis heute kopfschüttelnd hockend, wo sie erschossen worden ist mir im Übrigen immer noch ein Rätsel...

Wenn dieses Schwingen der Zensurkeule ohne nachzudenken so weiter geht seh ich ganz düstere Zeiten auf die deutsche Unterhaltungsindustrie zukommen. Aber Gewalt ist ja nicht die einzige Kontroverse in diesem Zusammenhang, siehe Rammstein...

In diesen Sinne

Gute Nacht (Deutschland?)


----------



## Crystania (19. Oktober 2009)

War ja ein voller Erfolg anscheinend


----------



## dragon1 (19. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Naja aber das das Bündnis dann über 500 Hass-Mails erhalten hat finde sogar ich dann bedenklich. Allerdings zeigt es eher wieder das typische Problem der Anonymität des Internets.


Welche Idioten das wohl gemacht haben, und sich ins eigene Bein schossen?
Wir sollten doch viel eher versuchen ein besseres Image zu bekommen, und dann hassmails wegen einer "Verzweiflungsaktion" die uns letztendlich sowieso nicht geschadet hat?


----------



## Stancer (19. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Sry, aber das ist sowas von absoluter Schwachsinn.
> Nichts gegen den Kampf gegen Internet-Mobbing, aber was denkst Du, was mit dem Meinungsaustausch passieren würde, wenn jeder identifizierbar wäre?
> Davon ganz abgesehen, dass man sofort erkennen würde, wann jemand was bestellt, auf einem Hoster etwas hochlädt, oder die nächste Pornoseite ansurft.
> 
> So ein Internetausweis wäre nur ein weiterer Schritt in Richtung totale Kontrolle.



Wenn jemand seine Meinung äußerst, sollte er auch dazu stehen und sich nicht unter einem Mantel verstecken.

Würdest du einen Politiker ernst nehmen, der voll vermummt und unerkenntlich auf Wahlkampftour geht ?
Freie Meinungsäußerung hat nichts damit zu tun, das ich jeden Scheiss von mir geben kann, der mir gerade durch den Kopf geht !


----------



## dragon1 (19. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Wenn jemand seine Meinung äußerst, sollte er auch dazu stehen und sich nicht unter einem Mantel verstecken.
> 
> Würdest du einen Politiker ernst nehmen, der voll vermummt und unerkenntlich auf Wahlkampftour geht ?
> Freie Meinungsäußerung hat nichts damit zu tun, das ich jeden Scheiss von mir geben kann, der mir gerade durch den Kopf geht !


Das stimmt auch.
Mit dem Ausweis wuerde man auch viel besser Jugendschutz durchsetzen, (Pornosseiten...sogar ich weiss gaaaanz einfach wie man herankommt)
Man koennte Pedophile einfacher dingfest machen.

Contra: 
Privatsphaere geht floeten.
Mit wem hab ich ueber "gestern abend" gechattet?
Wer hat denn da einen Kritischen Post gegen die "Zensur" geschrieben?


----------



## Alion (19. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Welche Idioten das wohl gemacht haben, und sich ins eigene Bein schossen?
> Wir sollten doch viel eher versuchen ein besseres Image zu bekommen, und dann hassmails wegen einer "Verzweiflungsaktion" die uns letztendlich sowieso nicht geschadet hat?


Meine Meinung. Wenn man den Leuten schon ein Mail schreibt, dann sollte es zumindest sachlich gehalten werden und nicht irgendwelche Beleidigungen enthalten.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Oktober 2009)

Naja jetzt weiß ich wenigstens warum ich keine Antwort gekriegt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kurta (19. Oktober 2009)

haha ich werde mein Hello Kitty Online darein werfen DAS spiel ist das BRUTALSTE und WIEDERLICHSTE was die spiele industrie je vor gebracht hat.


----------



## dragon1 (19. Oktober 2009)

Hallo-Kitty-Online witze sind so alt, die sind gar nicht mehr lustig


----------



## Skatero (19. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Hallo-Kitty-Online witze sind so alt, die sind gar nicht mehr lustig


So wie er es geschrieben hat, besitzt er es ja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuriina (21. Oktober 2009)

So sieht Journalismus aus heutzutage: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LW68hN9LTGo...player_embedded

bzw hier der ZDF Beitrag dazu: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkO4kUmmYls&NR=1


----------

